# unlink symlink



## dioon (Aug 19, 2010)

How do I unlink this symlink.


```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9 /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8
```

Do I just preface the whole thing with unlink,or just part of it,thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2010)

`# rm /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8`


----------



## aragon (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, SirDice beat me to it.


----------



## dioon (Aug 19, 2010)

SirDice and Aragon,

Thank you very much.


----------



## SirPsycho (May 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# rm /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8`



*P*robably a dumb question but *I* have to make sure.

*W*ill this only remove the symbolic link or will it also remove the file/directory from its original location*?* *I* read somewhere that you have to be real careful with removing symbolic links or else you'll end up removing the file/directory from its original location. *P*lease advise. *T*hanks so much in advance.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 19, 2012)

```
ln -s file file.test
ls -lac
/bin/rm -v file.test
ls -lac
```
I just tested the new creation of file.test, removed it, and file  still exists...


----------

